# Fahaka blown up



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Here are my two cents to support your Fahaka campaign









View attachment 90825


Pic is coming from odd-fish


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Amazing picture!!!

Does he just do that on his own? Or did something make him do that?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

wow dude thas cool

tahnks 4 sharing


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

um.... jenny craig time! hahaha, cute puff. does he do that often?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, I knew they could blow themselves up, but I had no clue it would be that much








Looks rather painful









Amazing picture, Jan - thanks for sharing


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Looks like Fat Bastard from the Austin Powers movies.
















It's weird, you can't see any trace at all of spines when the are in their normal mode, then wham, spines everywhere.

Thanks for the pic, Jan. After seeing that I definately don't want mine to puff, that's got to be uncomfortable for the fish.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, cool picture. Thanks


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thats huge when it puffs out!


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Can we get a before and after pic? For a size comparison.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

Its not jan's Ive seen that pic before on another forum about a year ago, when she did it. Her name is Martha







And it happened for no apparent reason if I remember correctly.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Damm, nice blowfish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

mattd390 said:


> Can we get a before and after pic? For a size comparison.


It isn't my Fahaka, I just thought I would share this pic, since it is really showing how it looks when they puff. Besides that I just wanted to suppport the Fahaka campaign that Myles and Bawb2u started


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

hahaha thaTS a awsom pic. i did see that on another forum a little wile ago tho. very kool its amazing when they do it tho because it changes form when they suck the water in, its pretty amazing to see. but yeha doenst happen very often.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow that is impressive, but I heard that its very unhealthy for the fish to blow up.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

awesome share....there great puffers


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

I had made my fahaka blowed up one time last week while tried to move him to different tank. he stucked inside of the net and make made some freaking noise.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah did he make a clucking sound?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nethius said:


> Amazing picture!!!
> 
> Does he just do that on his own? Or did something make him do that?


According to the owner, the Fahaka sometimes does that for no real reason. This particular time they had not bothered to turn his tank light on and so the fahaka puffed up for attention. Someone posted this on APF about a year ago I think after they took the initial picture.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I didnt relize that they puffed up that big.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That thing is BADASS!


----------

